# Aldo Coffee Co.



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The epitome of un-hip. Lousy 70s music. Hardly any tattoos or piercings. No Clover or designer drip tray. Decor from Lowe's. Half the staff is over 40. You want to be served an espresso by your grandma?

You bet your ass you do.

More...


----------

